# Porsche member postive review



## ferneyhoutgh (Apr 20, 2013)

I just wanted everone to know about my 4 transactions I had with memeber porsche. They were all positive. He was very informative & got back to me in a timely manner. All the products arrived as described. All new & packed very well.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

A suppose a negataive post would have boxer in it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2022)

.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

